# youtube vid on fountain pen making!



## jskeen (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, I found Mike's original thread on this here:  
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1230367#post1230367
That's what I get for not keeping up to date around here.  Should have known I'd miss any number of interesting things.



I can't believe I've never seen this before.  It's amazing, and answers a whole host of questions I've always wondered about but hand no idea how to answer.  What's equally amazing is that I found the link to it on another forum totally unrelated to pens, writing, or anything like that.  

Someone may have posted it here before, and I missed it, as I haven't been hanging around as much as I used to, but if not I can't believe we all missed it.  

Anyway, here's a link, let us all know what you think!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuSqIbxQTjI&feature=player_embedded

James


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 6, 2011)

Great video.  As someone fairly new to pen turning, it definitely gives a good overview of the parts of a fountain pen and how it actually works.

Thanks!


----------

